# Steam tender tether and mating connector



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a steam tether and matching connector, anyone know where I might find such a beast? You'd think it would be easy to find a small 6 pin connector and matching molded cable, but NOOOOO!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I would say a store that does not sell the G word, but one that sells train stuff. Hope that helps :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
sorry could not resist


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

How many wires do you need 6 right?
How big of a wire and how long of wires?
How many of these do you need?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I need one tether about 6" long and a matching connector for it. The wire should be #24 or perhaps #22, it only has to run a DC motor. I searched for an hour on the Internet and fired off a bunch of emails to train parts places, so far no response.

One issue is the wire needs to be the really flexible kind with the small strands, since it has to be freely flexible. Obviously, the smaller in diameter the whole cable is, the better.

If I ever find a source, I'll probably get a couple of them so I don't have to do this the next time! :laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Miniatronics 4 pin and 2 pin micro-mini plugs.
Up to 1 amp. I use these for DCC Tender installs in HO.
If you nees something bigger and higher amps use an automotive plug. they make really small trailier plugs that would work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll take a look at these, they should do it. I kinda' wanted a single one with 6 wires, I may have to have two tether cables.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well just glue 2, 3 wire ones together... TA DA!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suspect that'll make the tether kinda' stiff, no?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope just use a little silicone.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well... We'll see.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey it works for HO so it will work for O, Heck you could run a set of house wires and your big O's and they would bend it with no problem!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'll pass on that suggestion. 

Never did find a nice powered truck to test your O-scale skills, still looking.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Sean I like the link for those miniconectors but where can I get the kind that Bachmann use for their engines. They look more durable and more professional unless that is what these are with just shrink tubing over the connector pieces for even more durability?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The real tether cables have molded connectors and would be more durable. I just can't find a part number. Lionel has "not available" on their tether cables in the parts lists.


----------

